

China begins massive monitoring/censoring of SMS traffic - mcantelon
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/6996885/China-begins-monitoring-billions-of-text-messages-as-censorship-increases.html

======
rms
This started very soon after the Google blog post, as per Chinese users of
Twitter.

------
johnl
Keeping the discussion at a business level I would think would be the most
productive. I don't see how throwing politics into it is going to help the
situation.

~~~
4chan4ever
Still, sad to see the once-great China, who gave us paper, movable type,
gunpowder, the compass, and too many other world-changing inventions to name
here, devolving into a dystopian nation of bean-counting surveillance monkeys.
A great society (and I am not implying that America and the West are "great"
in this sense) does not police private communications between adults in order
to detect the use of lewd or subversive words...period. Such behavior is
symptomatic of a system of government that is rotten to its core.

~~~
MikeCapone
I'd give you two upvotes if I could.

------
apower
UK has surveillance cameras everywhere. Echelon monitors all phones, email,
fax, cell calls. China is only catching up to us. What's your point?

~~~
mcantelon
>The Southern Metropolis newspaper said a man from the southern city of
Dongguan recently had his phone blocked. China Mobile’s customer service told
him their computers had detected lewd words in his messages and that he would
have to take his identity card to the police to reactivate the phone.

The west is monitoring, which is a problem, but China goes further by, as the
above text shows, disrupting communication.

------
ilkhd2
.. probably it has _always_ been doing that.

~~~
pohl
No doubt the monitoring has been in place for a long time. It seems the real
news is an uptick in shutting off service and requiring IDs and written
promises to get service reinstated.

